# Own you hunt club?



## BradM (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm just testing the waters. Would you be interested in purchasing land in south GA. Each person would have to purchase a minimum of 50 acres. Restrictions would keep them from developing-subdividing (other than a vacation home/cabin). I'll talk to a bank tomorrow but the land could be as cheap as some clubs dues now if you did a interest only loan. We could do a common area for a hunt camp. You would only hunt your land. Making improvements would be up to you- but they would be yours!
   I'm tired of land being sold out from under us leasers. Where's my granddaughter going to hunt. Let me know your thoughts, concerns, and level of interest.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 18, 2006)

*There has been some talk before on here*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=12160&highlight=buying
Maybe PM some of these


----------



## BradM (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome, some like minded people. I'm home tomorrow. I'll send some PM's thanks. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JayTee (Dec 19, 2006)

*Sounds Good*

I'm interested in hearing more...

JT


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Jan 2, 2007)

BradM,

Any more word/info on this idea? I'm interested ......

Thanks,
S-N-H


----------



## Missykea (Jan 2, 2007)

*count me in*

Im very interested in this deal email me & let me know the details Please Thanks Missy

missykea@aol.com


----------



## emtguy (Jan 4, 2007)

a intrest only loan is not the way to go...why would you want to borrow 30k dollars and pay the intrest forever and never touch the principal? In 40 years you will still owe the bank 30k. 

Intrest only loans are designed for things such as buying a house, remodeling it and selling it in 6 months etc.... most banks will not even give a intrest only loan but for a few years at the most anyway.

The ideas is a GREAT one but buy it straight out, follow up on my advice on a intrest only loan and the red tape that goes along with it before you commit to anything.


----------



## CHEVY3 (Jan 6, 2007)

emtguy said:


> a intrest only loan is not the way to go...why would you want to borrow 30k dollars and pay the intrest forever and never touch the principal? In 40 years you will still owe the bank 30k.
> 
> Intrest only loans are designed for things such as buying a house, remodeling it and selling it in 6 months etc.... most banks will not even give a intrest only loan but for a few years at the most anyway.
> 
> The ideas is a GREAT one but buy it straight out, follow up on my advice on a intrest only loan and the red tape that goes along with it before you commit to anything.


I agree try and buy it a conventional type of loan.


----------



## Musket (Jan 10, 2007)

Would there be ant duck/goose opportunities on this land or will it be restricted to deer?


----------



## CRANEMAN (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm interested, but where in southern Ga are you looking?Do you have any plans yet or is this still in the boiling pot?


----------



## muddy_feet (Jan 10, 2007)

Musket said:


> Would there be ant duck/goose opportunities on this land or will it be restricted to deer?



That's my type of lease.


----------

